# And So It Begins!!!!



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I am reborn!!!

9405 5036 9930 0405 2424 00
9405 5036 9930 0405 2421 65
9405 5036 9930 0405 2424 31
9405 5036 9930 0405 2422 02
9405 5036 9930 0405 2421 72
9405 5036 9930 0405 2422 95
9405 5036 9930 0405 2421 58
9405 5036 9930 0405 2423 56
9405 5036 9930 0405 2423 25
9405 5036 9930 0405 2422 71


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

...and yet you're going to take 10 innocent lives  
Holy crap!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

those are all going to noobs or something right? I'm sure none of those could possibly be retaliation or something like that...right?...RIGHT?!?!...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Uhhhhhh.... Holy S4!t

:jaw:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Staxed said:


> those are all going to noobs or something right? I'm sure none of those could possibly be retaliation or something like that...right?...RIGHT?!?!...


Only time will tell.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

After a month here on Puff I firmly believe there is no "I'm back" or "I'm at it again." You guys just never stop. Like a Ford factory line of bombs rolling across the US.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

It can't be coming to my house because the state of Indiana no longer exists...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

UTKhodgy said:


> After a month here on Puff I firmly believe there is no "I'm back" or "I'm at it again." You guys just never stop. Like a Ford factory line of bombs rolling across the US.


*Brain:* Oh, he is reborn...

*Pinky:* Just look at his new title...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

UTKhodgy said:


> After a month here on Puff I firmly believe there is no "I'm back" or "I'm at it again." You guys just never stop. Like a Ford factory line of bombs rolling across the US.


This man is a fast learner (which seems to me to be a good reason to bomb him, but that's another story). Our good buddy Big Sarge however has had a new beginning as the newest sledgehammer of the LOB. Looking forward to seeing where these go though I'm afraid I know the answer to that... The problem with only recruiting crazy is they sometimes turn on you.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I need to pay more attention to everyone's titles from now on. Call it a by product of spending too much time in the Cigar Pictures sub-forum and only looking at the center of the screen.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damnit Pete, who you picking on now?????


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Speaking of titles and paying attention to them, yours is awesome UTK!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> Speaking of titles and paying attention to them, yours is awesome UTK!


Ha, thanks. Was in chat earlier and there were several anti-UNC/dook fans. Threw me off for a second. Didn't think anyone liked dook.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow... The Bigsarge has a born on date...freekin LOB has some heavy hitters!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

And Pete...Now I've got that Peter Gabriel song in my head...Sledgehammer!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh, he is reborn...
> 
> *Pinky:* Just look at his new title...


Oh bloody hell!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh bloody hell!!!


what's wrong, little ninja squid buddy..you look nervous. You're not afraid of a little sledgehammer, are you?

Oh wait..I forgot....Sarge is a HUGE sledgehammer.

Okay, you can be afraid now.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh bloody hell!!!


*Brain:* TriLOByte and The Sledgehammer joined the LOB in one week!!!

*Pinky:* Muwahahahahaha!!! Narf!

*Brain:* Agreed Pinky, and we get to spend the whole week in the bomb lab next week!!! This will be fun!!! *MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

LOB = :der:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* TriLOByte and The Sledgehammer joined the LOB in one week!!!


You guys are seriously scary. The insanity of the motly crew of assorted ne'er-do-wellers you've assembled is mind boggling!

In the words of the bug-eyed creeper from 300: "This is madness!!!"


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> LOB = :der:


And that's why you fear us.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* TriLOByte and The Sledgehammer joined the LOB in one week!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Muwahahahahaha!!! Narf!
> 
> *Brain:* Agreed Pinky, and we get to spend the whole week in the bomb lab next week!!! This will be fun!!! *MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, Sir....did you see that?...the mouse will be stationary.....we can finally get our revenge!"

Herfabomber: "Not yet, Geezer....LOB Ultra-secret Project XX is in it's final stages, but it's not quite ready yet....the Professor needs the mouse to finish putting touches on it/them, so he has to be in one piece until then."

Geezer: "And then?"

Herfabomber: "And then, he's MINE..MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "Hey, Pops?....my bombs are almost ready to go, but I don't think they're gonna do enough damage. Can I have the key to the weapons locker? I wanna add some of the heavy-duty stuff."

Herfabomber: "Alright, Junior, but not too much.....you have to crawl before you can walk."

Pinhead Jr.: "Whatevs, Pops....I'll just take out the mailboxes and not the whole house."

Herfabomber: "That's my boy."


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You guys are seriously scary. The insanity of the motly crew of assorted ne'er-do-wellers you've assembled is mind boggling!
> 
> In the words of the bug-eyed creeper from 300: "This is madness!!!"


Exactly what we were going for, little buddy.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sledhammer eh!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Sledhammer eh!


LMAO That's awesome!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, Sir....did you see that?...the mouse will be stationary.....we can finally get our revenge!"
> 
> Herfabomber: "Not yet, Geezer....LOB Ultra-secret Project XX is in it's final stages, but it's not quite ready yet....the Professor needs the mouse to finish putting touches on it/them, so he has to be in one piece until then."
> 
> ...


Pinny Me...uh Pinhead Jr., is learning at the feet of the master!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Pinny Me...uh Pinhead Jr., is learning at the feet of the master!


Pinny Me..that's funny

Pinhead Jr.: "No it ain't, Pops....and if the orphans start callin' me that, I'll blow this place up for the bazillionth time!!!"

Herfabomber: "Fair enough, Junior....now, go and finish your bombs..mailboxes don't blow themselves up."

Pinhead Jr. "I'm all over it, Pops."


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking forward to, um, seeing the "damage" you're going to create. Welcome back to the bombing section.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

<yawn> someone wake me when these bottle rockets land


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

pinhead jr seems cranky.... he should try yoga


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> <yawn> someone wake me when these bottle rockets land


pew pew. pewpewpew. pepew pew. pepew.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> LOB = :der:


*Brain: *Exactly...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

U.S. Nuclear Bomb Test - Grable - YouTube


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> pew pew. pewpewpew. pepew pew. pepew.


What's that? The sound of your brain trying to come up with something funny to say?:boxing:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

max gas said:


> <yawn> someone wake me when these bottle rockets land


Oh don't worry, the screams will wake you.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> pinhead jr seems cranky.... he should try yoga


he did....but he kept saying "OUCH!!!!" when he tried standing on his head.

I'm thinking maybe tai-chi.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> he did....but he kept saying "OUCH!!!!" when he tried standing on his head.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe tai-chi.


bahhhh mind over matter.... never gonna make that next step to mega bomber giving up that easy


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> bahhhh mind over matter.... never gonna make that next step to mega bomber giving up that easy


Pinhead Jr.: "Oh yeah, Llama?.....let's drive a couple of nails into your head and see how long you can stand on it without goin' 'WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'...lemme know if you accept my challenge, tough guy!"


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love this section, almost as much as I love chat. It is just amazing how generous all of you guys are, and how thankful everyone is upon receiving these bombs. Great place to take notes :cowboyic9: for when I'm all set up and can start joining in the fun.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BigSarge said:


> What's that? The sound of your brain trying to come up with something funny to say?:boxing:


That... that was... you know... bottle rockets...

.."pew pew".....

You know...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Oh yeah, Llama?.....let's drive a couple of nails into your head and see how long you can stand on it without goin' 'WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'...lemme know if you accept my challenge, tough guy!"


listen im just trying to help big pinhead keep you on the straight and narrow....jeeesh kids these days...always whining and complaining...wwwaahhhhh the nails in my head hurt when i stand on my head.....listen all i said was try yoga..... common sense would dictate you politely decline the exercises that involve standing on your head.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

damn!! Bout to get carpet bombed!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That... that was... you know... bottle rockets...
> 
> .."pew pew".....
> 
> You know...


He's got needles stuck in his head. I am not so sure he does know.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

oh boy. Here we go again!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Good. Good.... (Mr. Burns style)


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

One individual has yet to admit they've been hit. I wonder if they didn't survive?


----------

